# Eminent Domain, the legal way to steal



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

This is hitting close to home again. As I've said before, eminent domain will be the end of me. I do not believe in the good of city politicians. There needs to be a way to stop this abuse.

http://abc11.com/news/selma-man-fights-to-save-family-farm-from-railway-giant/1162469/


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, they've thrown the door wide open to that sort of thing...

Eminent Domain is a very old process, and has been around a long time, and in fact is necessary, BUT SHOULD HAVE STRICT LIMITATIONS.

At least they're not seizing his property to build a friggin Wally World or some other crap like that...

Eminent domain is a longtime friend of the railroad... back in the 1800's LOTS of land was seized under eminent domain for the railroads... so that's nothing new. Historically pipelines, dams, utilities, roads/highways, etc. have been the major benefactors under eminent domain...

Thing is, progress moves on, and sometimes it steamrolls people. In the 1800's, the railroads would practically STEAL your land for a pittance or just flat run you off with thugs, at least that's not common anymore...

What's new is that basically any dinky burg in the country can take your land, farm, home, business, etc for "public good", even for something as trivial as building a stinking Wally World (I refuse to type in Sam Waltons store name because the stupid AdChoices stuff on the site highlights it and turns it into a link in the post, and I won't help them if possible). Basically, they've loosened the reins on eminent domain to the point that just about anybody with "gubmint powers" can seize you land for *anything* they CLAIM to be "of public benefit", even PRIVATE BUSINESSES like *insert giant corporate craphole here*...

That, is, IMHO, contrary to the purpose and spirit of the law. NOTHING says that said corporate giant MUST build their store *only there*... Basically they can build *anywhere* and if the "prime" location they desire is owned by someone not willing to sell, it SHOULD NOT be within the purview of the gubmint to FORCE someone to sell to them...

That said, some things, like reservoirs, dams, utilities, railroads, pipelines, etc. usually have specific reasons for choosing to build where they build... reservoirs and dams have to be built according to "the lay of the land" and if your property happens to be at what will be the bottom of a lake, well... not much you can do about that... (or the dam builders either). Utilities sometimes have to build in specific locations to tie into the existing utility infrastructure in a sensible way... pipelines and power plants too... even railroads to an extent, though they would have more flexibility, like road builders, IMHO...

Still, I think his lawyer is right-- "it's a battle you can't win" and I applaud him actually finding a lawyer HONEST enough to tell him that rather than run up a huge bill and fleece the guy on what will, in the end with almost total certainty, be a decision which is upheld...

In short, we have to have EMINENT DOMAIN for *some* things, but we need to stop the ABUSE of it...

Later! OL J R


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow, maybe there is a glimmer of hope.

http://abc11.com/news/commissioners-not-so-fast-on-johnston-co-rail-project/1167633/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

The problem with Eminent Domain is that while claiming to buy out owners at market value it never is market value. Never mind giving the owners more then that if they don't want to sell. The use of Eminent Domain is why I would never support Donald Trump as a politician at any level. Because he has used it to get rich.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Teslan said:


> The problem with Eminent Domain is that while claiming to buy out owners at market value it never is market value. Never mind giving the owners more then that if they don't want to sell. The use of Eminent Domain is why I would never support Donald Trump as a politician at any level. Because he has used it to get rich.


That's because the Donald is a BIG GUMMENT progressive....he's just been fitted with new exhaust that has a more pleasant sound to some of the conservative minded. But the engine and transmixer are the same ole broken down heap puttering as fast as it can to socialism.

http://www.bbcamerica.com/shows//blog/2012/12/anti-trump-farmer-michael-forbes-wins-scotsman-of-the-year-award

73, Mark


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

But it legal and Benn going on for years I lost my home place that way only thing was they payed about 10 times more than it was worth.so even as I said I I love this place I was really thinking get your check book out and let's see if you can put enough 0's in the line. So in the end I was happy.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

"Memo to The Donald: There are ways to acquire property without using government force."

http://www.nationalreview.com/article/431005/trump-eminent-domain


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I know life isn't fair but in the case of eminent domain they should have to pay at least 150 percent of fair market value.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

You know kinda like when a car company has to buy back cars because the goverment says so they normally pay 1 and a half what the kelly blue book is


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The national review is biased against Trump, it's very obvious, and has been from the start.....at least they are consistent


----------

